# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  NANO Antivirus Бетта-тестирование

## legion107

Появился на просторах Интернета новый Нано-Антивирус Предлагаю всем желающим протестировать его т.к. не всё новое значит Лучшее...
Его Можно Скачать с Их Официального сайта http://www.nanoav.ru/install/nanoav.setup.0.14.0.9.exe Дестрибьютив Бетта-версии. Пишут что Он Конкурентноспособный с такими гигантами как AV Касперский и DrWeb Интересно было-бы Узнать Мнение Независимых специалистов...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

:IIIIII:

----------


## MorviCool

Тест Beta NANO Антивирусника показал не плохие результаты для "Beta" 
Из 96 зверей нашел 93(Щас буду сканировать более большие Базы)

----------


## legion107

> Тест Beta NANO Антивирусника показал не плохие результаты для "Beta" 
> Из 96 зверей нашел 93(Щас буду сканировать более большие Базы) 
> 
> Вот база вирусов - http://admin-club.net/viruses/viruscol.zip


Проверка avast-ом версии 6.0.1125 Показал 96 из 96 вобщем 100%

----------


## antanta

Физики шутят
Было такое, да. Теперь шутим здесь. Интернеты еще более терпеливы, чем  бумага (которая, как известно, терпит всё).
 Итак, вновь всплывает критерий оценки антивируса "количество записей в базах", оно же - "детект баянов". Ну-ну...

----------


## legion107

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*




> Физики шутят
> Было такое, да. Теперь шутим здесь. Интернеты еще более терпеливы, чем  бумага (которая, как известно, терпит всё).
>  Итак, вновь всплывает критерий оценки антивируса "количество записей в базах", оно же - "детект баянов". Ну-ну...


Есть Способ Получше Выкладывай...

----------


## MorviCool

Уважаемый *antanta*

Ты как думаешь антивирусы проверять?!

У кого размер больше???  :Cheesy:

----------


## antanta

*legion107*, *MorviCool*, лично меня устраивает такой незатейливый критерий, как собственная практика.
 Что до объективных оценок, то сигнатурный детект постепенно уходит лесом. На передний план давно вышло умение противостоять новым образцам. Причин тому несколько. В том числе- высокая частота появление новых зверьков, способность их изменяться. 
 Иной антивирь не определит "в статике" (по байтовым сигнатурам) злодея, но заблокирует "за плохое поведение" (сиречь, по сигнатурам поведенческим. Оне там всякие графы строят, иногда успешно).

----------


## legion107

> *legion107*, *MorviCool*, лично меня устраивает такой незатейливый критерий, как собственная практика.
>  Что до объективных оценок, то сигнатурный детект постепенно уходит лесом. На передний план давно вышло умение противостоять новым образцам. Причин тому несколько. В том числе- высокая частота появление новых зверьков, способность их изменяться. 
>  Иной антивирь не определит "в статике" (по байтовым сигнатурам) злодея, но заблокирует "за плохое поведение" (сиречь, по сигнатурам поведенческим. Оне там всякие графы строят, иногда успешно).


Логично!...Но Современные АнВири Кричат Что У Них Эвристика! Сигнатуры Им Ненужны!...А Базы Это Типа Описания на Определяемые Вирусы с Учётом Ихнего Поведения Так Сказать Категории... :Beer:

----------


## Solarlynx

> Что до объективных оценок, то сигнатурный детект постепенно уходит лесом.


Именно! Хороший сигнатурный детект это плюс для защиты, но не самый главный параметр. Просто 100% детекта уже не будет.




> Иной антивирь не определит "в статике" (по байтовым сигнатурам) злодея, но заблокирует "за плохое поведение" (сиречь, по сигнатурам поведенческим. Оне там всякие графы строят, иногда успешно).


Да! Всякие там проактивные защиты, HIPS, виртуализация, поведенческие блокираторы... Теперь на передний план защиты выступает такой подход - *предотвращение* заражения.

----------


## legion107

> Именно! Хороший сигнатурный детект это плюс для защиты, но не самый главный параметр. Просто 100% детекта уже не будет.
> 
> 
> 
> Да! Всякие там проактивные защиты, HIPS, виртуализация, поведенческие блокираторы... Теперь на передний план защиты выступает такой подход - *предотвращение* заражения.


У Этого Антивирусного продукта молодая команда Создателей + говорят Что Используют Нано-подход к Поиску "Зверей" Вот Я и Предложил Протестировать Всех Желающих Всеми Доступными Методами и Потвердить Его Проф-пригодность или Опровергнуть...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Может Есть Уже Программа Для Тестирования Антивирусных программ...Если Есть Буду Благодарен За Ссылку...

*Добавлено через 56 минут*




> Проверка avast-ом версии 6.0.1125 Показал 96 из 96 вобщем 100%

----------


## antanta

*legion107*, Насколько я понимаю, сигнатуры бывают таки да, поведенческие. Ну и от байтовых никто пока не отказывается. 



> Используют Нано-подход


 Над этим уже где-то тут ржали. Нещадно эксплуатировать приставку "нано" становится дурным тоном, а цитировать такое - небезопасно для репутации здравомыслящего человека. Лично я принципиально не буду тестить нечто, именуемое "нано-...". Возможно, я не прав. 
 Как только услышу, что право использовать их движок  купила какая-то серьезная фирма, можно будет смотреть.



> Может Есть Уже Программа Для Тестирования Антивирусных программ


 Не ВсТрЕчАл.

----------


## MorviCool

*antanta*



> Лично я принципиально не буду тестить нечто, именуемое "нано-...". Возможно, я не прав.


Знаешь, не стоит судить по названию)))

Про сигнатуры - Для беты у него нормально кол-во 1.7 + получил сертификат  :Cheesy:

----------


## legion107

> *legion107*, Насколько я понимаю, сигнатуры бывают таки да, поведенческие. Ну и от байтовых никто пока не отказывается. 
>   Над этим уже где-то тут ржали. Нещадно эксплуатировать приставку "нано" становится дурным тоном, а цитировать такое - небезопасно для репутации здравомыслящего человека. Лично я принципиально не буду тестить нечто, именуемое "нано-...". Возможно, я не прав. 
>  Как только услышу, что право использовать их движок  купила какая-то серьезная фирма, можно будет смотреть.
>   Не ВсТрЕчАл.





> Не ВсТрЕчАл.


 Жаль На Уязвимость Тестится Всё кроме АнВирей...(Ирония Судьбы наверно!)

----------


## antanta

*legion107*, ХвАтИт ПиСаТь ВоТ ТаК!!!111



> Жаль На Уязвимость Тестится Всё кроме АнВирей


Тестятся они, да еще как... Создайте  ключ в "CurrentControlSet\Services" с именем kl1, и удалите все разрешения. И попробуйте поставить KIS. Мне сегодня сказали, что это не баг, и хелперы разрулят легко. Вот и закиньте хелперам (на другой ресурс, я Вас умоляю) такую задачку. Типя вот  "антивирус ниставица, мама заругает".  Если справятся быстро, помогу сильно усложнить задачу. Но, это в личку. 
 Что до обхода, то... Большинство опробованных авирей класса "нонейм" даже не вызывают интереса, ибо непонятно, чего там нужно обходить. Да и некоторые бренды тожа, таво...

----------


## legion107

> *legion107*, ХвАтИт ПиСаТь ВоТ ТаК!!!111
> 
> Тестятся они, да еще как... Создайте  ключ в "CurrentControlSet\Services" с именем kl1, и удалите все разрешения. И попробуйте поставить KIS. Мне сегодня сказали, что это не баг, и хелперы разрулят легко. Вот и закиньте хелперам (на другой ресурс, я Вас умоляю) такую задачку. Типя вот  "антивирус ниставица, мама заругает".  Если справятся быстро, помогу сильно усложнить задачу. Но, это в личку. 
>  Что до обхода, то... Большинство опробованных авирей класса "нонейм" даже не вызывают интереса, ибо непонятно, чего там нужно обходить. Да и некоторые бренды тожа, таво...


Знаешь!...Я Раньше Пользовался Dr.Web-ом...Вполне Устраивал...Сейчас Стоит Аваст И Комп Чист Как МЛАДЕНЕЦ!!!...А этот Антивирус Любопытен Из Чисто Позновательных Целей...Да И Друзьям Компы Чиню Я Всегда AVZ и Уже Довольно Долго и Успешно в Хелперы Немечу...(На Друзей Иной Раз Времени Нет)

----------


## antanta

*MorviCool*, 


> Для беты у него нормально кол-во


 Для антивиря не вполне нормально пребывать в состоянии беты два года. Кстати, там требуются специалисты. В отличие от других, требования вполне риальне:



> Системный программист
> Знания и навыки:
> Уверенное знание С++.
> Отличное знание архитектуры операционной системы Windows.
> Навыки отладки приложений и анализа машинного кода.
> Хорошая алгоритмическая подготовка.
> Знание основ DCOM.


 Что еще нужно системному погромисту? Хотя... под знанием архитектуры может *внезапно* скрываться всё, что угодно. Вплоть до знания на память всех смещений в структурах ядра. "Я бы в аверы пошел, пусть меня научат!" (С) Эх, пойти к Брянскен партизанен на интервью?

----------


## legion107

> *MorviCool*,  Для антивиря не вполне нормально пребывать в состоянии беты два года. Кстати, там требуются специалисты. В отличие от других, требования вполне риальне:
>   Что еще нужно системному погромисту? Хотя... под знанием архитектуры может *внезапно* скрываться всё, что угодно. Вплоть до знания на память всех смещений в структурах ядра. "Я бы в аверы пошел, пусть меня научат!" (С) Эх, пойти к Брянскен партизанен на интервью?


Вот Ты и Сам Ответил На Вопрос "Почему 2 года в режиме БЕТА?" Программера Нет, Вакансия Пустует...Жаль...Задатки в Нём Неплохие. Я Сам Как-то Еще 1995-97 Занимался Писанием Антивиря (на Паскале Правда) Весмя Успешно и коректно Лечил и Дешифровывал Даже Добавил Распознание Пакеров для EXE-шников Но Нехватало Материала Плюнул и Забросил...Но Было Весело под ДОС Антивирус Крафтить - Столько Нароботок Появлялось и доступа то к Интернету тогда ещё Небыло...

----------


## MorviCool

*antanta*



> под знанием архитектуры может внезапно скрываться всё, что угодно.


Не всё)) Заметь - Архитекуры Windows(Как понял - надо знать уязвимости и место пробывание вирусов)




> Для антивиря не вполне нормально пребывать в состоянии беты два года.


Команда конкретно *МОЛОДАЯ*
Но что-то умеют

----------


## antanta

*legion107*, 


> Весмя Успешно и коректно Лечил и Дешифровывал


Интересно узнать о наработках тех лет. Особенно о "Дешифровал". Имеецца в виду что? В смысле расшифрования (если я правильно "дешифровал" термин).

----------


## legion107

> *legion107*, 
> Интересно узнать о наработках тех лет. Особенно о "Дешифровал". Имеецца в виду что? В смысле расшифрования (если я правильно "дешифровал" термин).


Раньше Были Вирусы под ДОС Которые XOR Методом используя 2-х Байтные и Двойное Слово Генерировали Ключи. По Этим Ключам Шифровали Своё Основное Тело а в Заголовке EXE Старт Делался на Дешифровочную Процедуру Вируса а После Расшифровки Уже Передавал Управление Основному Телу Вируса...(Да Славные Были Времена) Всё Было Намного Проще Эвристику Можно Было-бы Поднять До 100% Эфективности Без Ложных Срабатываний!...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

*legion107*, 


> Раньше Были Вирусы под ДОС Которые XOR Методом используя 2-х Байтные и Двойное Слово Генерировали Ключи


 Еще больше информации! Я настаиваю!
Не, всё... Уже хорошо настоялось... Уффф....

----------


## legion107

> *legion107*, 
>  Еще больше информации! Я настаиваю!
> Не, всё... Уже хорошо настоялось... Уффф....


Да Раньше ДизАссеьблеров Было Хоть Пруд Пруди...Открыл ЕХЕ-шник Заражённый Глянул Адресок в 16-ричном Перехода на Тело Вируса Потом Вырезаешь Саму Прогу а Тело Зверя Анализируешь Предварительно ДизАссемблировав Ух Там Всё Интересное и Узнаёшь! Как Работает Что Ищет Для Заражения Какие Прерывание Долбает...Ну и.т.д. Обычная Рутина Аналитика...(((

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

И Кстате Антивирусный Модуль Поисковика Вирей Я в Оверлей Скидывал Тогда Добавляя Определение Следующего Вируса Компилировать Нужно Только Оверлейный Модуль...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Мне Скоро Наверно Ещё БАН Впаяют За То Что Учу Тут Антивирусники Писать...)))))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Я Потом Кстате Написал Утилиту по Вырезанию Тел Вирусов из Основной Программы и Ручной Труд Упростился - Мог Анализировать Болше Заражённых Жертв...и Писать На Них Личилку!!!...

----------


## Iron Monk

Уважаемый *legion107*!
Оформляйте, пожалуйста, Ваши сообщения согласно:
1. Правилам Русского языка
2. Правилам форума
При игнорировании данного замечания - получите горчишник.

----------


## MorviCool

> Интересно узнать о наработках тех лет. Особенно о "Дешифровал". Имеецца в виду что? В смысле расшифрования (если я правильно "дешифровал" термин).


Ты правильно понял - Дешифровал это: раскрытие криптового языка(Шифрофка вируса, типо - sdgdh*32faff23&2fasdfaxdfbmklm&@[email protected]%%)

----------


## legion107

К этому антивирусу ещё и фаервол хороший непомешал бы!

----------


## legion107

А вообще напрашивается тенденция, что нужно пользоваться проверенным антивирусным продуктом в связи с появлением на просторах интернета лжеантивирусов

----------


## Iron Monk

> Нещадно эксплуатировать приставку "нано" становится дурным тоном, а цитировать такое - небезопасно для репутации здравомыслящего человека.


И позор для названия.
Если НАНОМЕТР - одна миллиардная метра, то НаноАнтивирус, соответственно... А так - средний бюджетник - ни о каких рейтингах, пока, речи не идет...

----------

